# Peeman??



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)

just want to know if anyone ever heard of peeman. type of homing pigeon like the jansen, hofken, etc.... cause this one guy says he has peemans and i was like wtf never heard of those. went to his loft and he got some nice looking birds that he was getting rid of incredibly cheap. said they came from his foundation birds and paid good money for em but has way to much.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Peeman owned Oak Haven Farms until his untimely death a few years ago and all of his birds were auctioned off. He did have some really good birds including Dream Boy and EuroStar among others but those are the two I have birds out of that have won for me so I'm fond of those pigeons. I think he was Ganus's closet competition here in the US.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris Peeman was from Oak Haven Farms. When he died, his birds were sold, like Dreamboy, Eurostar, and The Duke. When I hear Peeman, I don't think of a strain, but rather a fancier with very good birds. He had a few different bloodlines/strains if I remember correctly.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Did they come from Chris Peeman? Oak Heaven Farms? who is no longer with us. Chris bought Campbell Strange's loft. Does he have any Papers with them? "BEWARE"


----------



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)

wow thx for the info i was confused cause the guy made they seem like a strain. he used to race and said his birds are top quality. i bought a few since his birds look strong very good


----------



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)

Na no papers the birds were extremly cheap like i said. came from his foundation birds who do have papers. but i couldnt pass on cheap strong med/large birds.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

found this when I googled Chris Peeman

http://www.nettisfamilylofts.com/dreamboy.html


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Black Eagle said:


> Na no papers the birds were extremly cheap like i said. came from his foundation birds who do have papers. but i couldnt pass on cheap strong med/large birds.


I would have done the same....try them out and see how well they do for you!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I would go offer him more money get as close to hi foundation pair as possable. Let him know you plan on racing try to get young from the pair. Just maybe he will want to see if they can race. At least buy all the young birds you can that you can settle. Did he say what the birds were out of? there might be other members of PT that would buy some.
Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with what Dave is saying here. You might come away with winners for a price you wouldn't get anywhere else.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I acquire a bird from Chris Peeman (Oak Haven Farm) before he pass away, which the bird was being sold in a very low price but it was still pricey. So I suggest grab this birds breed or race them and if you end up with a winner go back to the seller and get as much information you can get about the lineage of the birds that way you can start your own pedigree system.


----------



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)

the birds i bought from him were directly off is foundation birds.. he said he had peemans, hofkens, and wat he was most proud of was his cal-jansen bird which was 12 years old and said that the bird had won 6 1st places and still producing.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ask for proof like pedigree and race sheet. Only way you can prove his birds are legit.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would ask him to at least see the peds, but try not to be anoying. Can you ask any body in the local club to find out about this guy to see if his birds are the real thing. Has he droped any names like Driebander or schoondonkers or others that Hofkens bred out of. You should find out if they are short, middle, or long distance birds. I would like to know befor I sent a 200 mi bird to a 500 mi race.
Dave


----------



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)

for all of you to know i dont race and would like to in the future. The guy i bought the birds from no longer race. He used to race back in boston. once i figure out how to post pictures ill post em up


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Please do! Would love to see pictures....


----------



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)

some more pics of the birds


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

These are some nice colored homers. But as I recall, and looking back on Oak Haven Farms catalog, I did not see any rare coloring birds like those in there.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

the white one look like the one i lost!!lol


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I notice that some of the birds are not banded. That, and no pedigrees would be a yellow flag to me. Sorry, Don.


----------

